# Where is the name Nowitzki from?



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

It is not German, is it Polish or something?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Are you sure its not German? Sounds very German.

He was born in Wurzburg in Germany and both parents where German


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

It isnt german, i am positive. Yes he was born in germany but he must have had some relatives in the past migrate there from some other part of eastern europe or something.


----------



## ChrisCrossover (Sep 27, 2004)

@ theo

What's "German" about it?  

As far as I remember, Nowitzki has Polish ancestors, but don't quote me.


----------



## gdog (Aug 24, 2003)

Yeah, I heard he is Eric Piatkowski's third cousin.


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Nowitzki isn't a "pure" german surname.

Probably Dirk has polish or russian anchestors.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

Nowitzki sounds Norwegian to me.


----------



## SKiP (Jan 28, 2004)

The name Nowitzki is probably from the same place as Doug Mientkiewicz.


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

my old mans ukranian and he says it sounds polish/ukranian..


----------

